
Build a Phased-Array Radar in Your Garage That Sees Through Walls (2015) - dmmalam
http://hackaday.com/2015/04/07/build-a-phased-array-radar-in-your-garage-that-sees-through-walls/
======
acomjean
This is cool.

Radar's ability to steer the beam without moving always seems almost magical
to me.

Fun fact: Radars control/ signal processing are now software.

Some caution is in order when playing with these things, remember, microwaves
aren't just for radar they're for cooking too (one of the original microwave
oven was called "radarrange")

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Percy_Spencer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Percy_Spencer)

I implemented/updated code that analyzed a radars output and made sure that
the side lobes weren't cooking people if they happened to be standing around
the radar (or in the control house which was shielded). Even if you aren't in
the path of the radar (eg its pointed up) there is some rf being spilled down
by side lobes. work radar was significantly larger than this one, but on this
one you can stand right in its beam path.

~~~
danblick
What happens if you get in the path of a microwave beam at this kind of power?
I'd imagine you notice your skin getting hot. What's the biggest risk? (I'm
not saying I'm OK having my eyeballs heated, I'm just curious about what the
biggest dangers are.)

~~~
swiley
Eye lenses and testicals are the the things that are effected most quickly if
I remember correctly.

------
chrispeel
Not too many people can build such a thing in their garage...

------
ctdonath
Has anyone considered "phased array" optics?

~~~
nabla9
Yes. Phased array optics is a thing.

You can build lens from dielectric material with a refractive index > 1, or
metal lens from metal plates if you need refractive index < 1.

You can also build a lens from beam-forming network. Rotman lens is part of
many AESA radar elements.

------
nullc
Needs a 2015 perhaps?

